# Stolen Rug



## orionstar (2 December 2012)

5'6" Heavy Weight Amigo with detachable neck, Black with red piping. Had home repair on back left hand side and a blue tab with D ring for the fillet string instead of black. This rug was stolen from the back of a two year old on Wednesday in the worst weather we have had this year from Chopwell, Tyne and Wear. Please mark your rugs, and let me know if you've seen one with this description. It's not the rug, it's the fact that that my youngster has suffered because someone decided to steal.


----------



## Clippy (2 December 2012)

That's disgraceful. Hope you find out who did it. Are you near a road where some random person could spot it and whip it off are are you off the beaten track and it would have to be someone who knew it was there?


----------



## orionstar (2 December 2012)

The field isnt on a main road so it must be someone from the area.


----------



## Luci07 (2 December 2012)

There have been comments about this....do be warned that the thieves often come back to steal the replacement as well so the advise was to clearly mark the rugs with postcodes etc...


----------



## orionstar (3 December 2012)

Liberally spray painted on Sunday!


----------



## ourlittleponies (5 December 2012)

Could you please tell me which type of paint you used to mark your rug. I'm looking to do mine which are all Amigo/Rhino stable and turnouts. Thanks


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 December 2012)

ourlittleponies said:



			Could you please tell me which type of paint you used to mark your rug. I'm looking to do mine which are all Amigo/Rhino stable and turnouts. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

any type of car spray paint  works.  Also you can use the little padlocks too on the buckles


----------



## maisie2011 (6 December 2012)

see the link to the UK Horse Watch website for info on how to mark your rugs
http://www.ukhorsewatch.org.uk/Information_sheet_No_11.pdf

I've use the t-shirt transfers and they work very well.


----------



## Luci07 (6 December 2012)

orionchristmas_star said:



			Liberally spray painted on Sunday!
		
Click to expand...

oh crikey...might be worth hunting around in ditches or sticking up local notices as they might well be dumped once the thieves see them in daylight?


----------



## orionstar (10 December 2012)

Pound stretcher car spray paint, it wont come off in a hurry!


----------

